# Creative Avatars



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

Well i been looking at some of the member avatars an some of them are pretty awesome i wonder were u find pics like these at i know most people would say google em but i done that an came up with a few decent pics if any body could point me in a direction were to find very cool pain (nagato) pictures at it would be very helpful .


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

The yaoi section of my favorite hentai sites...I'm not kidding.
I can't help you much with Naruto stuff though


----------



## prowler (Jun 3, 2011)

pixiv.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> The yaoi section of my favorite hentai sites...I'm not kidding.
> I can't help you much with Naruto stuff though


----------



## Paarish (Jun 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> The yaoi section of my favorite hentai sites...I'm not kidding.
> I can't help you much with Naruto stuff though


really? cos all the ones I find are very NSFW


----------



## emigre (Jun 3, 2011)

My avatar is from a news report where some fella swallowed a fair amount of coke, which lead to his kooky facial expression.


----------



## Raika (Jun 3, 2011)

planetrenders.net if you want to get pictures of only characters to make your own avatar.

Since you don't like most pre-made google search ones, it's better to make your own avatar the way you like it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 3, 2011)

Megaman 7 (SNES)


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> The yaoi section of my favorite hentai sites...I'm not kidding.
> I can't help you much with Naruto stuff though


Wouldn't this just give me pictures of hella anime characters having sex ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ALSO YAY I GOT 2 MEDALS)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 3, 2011)

Pain 2k12 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... that's the point.


----------



## Veho (Jun 3, 2011)

Deviantart, maybe?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pain 2k12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were does the creativity come in dat ?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

I could find you a Pain ava, and even make you an awesome sig


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 3, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pain 2k12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 3, 2011)

Mines were made by me, using a zombie hand I found on Google Images for the avatar and the cover of The Walking Dead comic for the signature.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 3, 2011)

Pain 2k12 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno.
Creative use of the crop tool?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> I could find you a Pain ava, and even make you an awesome sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i crop i always mess up the image in the long run . . . .


----------



## raulpica (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine's a Mr. Saturn from Earthbound, with Kamina's glasses.

That's creativity, d00d!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 3, 2011)

I got mine from a yaoi site


----------



## peire (Jun 3, 2011)

i made my sig and avatar myself as well


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 3, 2011)

ripped sprites on an emulator
alejon maked it blinks


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> ripped sprites on an emulator


Don't forget who made it blink for you


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> I got mine from a yaoi site


i thought u did anything else on them sites expect for all sexualy ecliptic images


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

peire said:
			
		

> i made my sig and avatar myself as well


what did u use


----------



## raulpica (Jun 3, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> ripped sprites on an emulator


Which game is that from?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 3, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghost Trick: Phantom Detective.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all thanks goes to AlanJohn for the awesome new sig pic


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 3, 2011)

My avatar, which is universally acknowledged as the best on the temp, came from this.

[youtube]aSAKKx4clE8[/youtube]


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 3, 2011)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Sausage Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what alanjohn said; ghost trick: phantom detective for nintendo ds

i loaded the game on desmume, took a screenshot of the menu where the picture was on, edited out the background, cropped it, and made it transparent
and then alanjoahna made it blink with wizard powers


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> My avatar, which is universally acknowledged as the best on the temp, came from this.
> 
> [youtube]aSAKKx4clE8[/youtube]


Ha i see why


----------



## Narayan (Jun 3, 2011)

download anime. 
take a screenshot of your fave moment. 
use mad photo editing skillz(or ask someone who can, ava ang sig request? thread)
if you chose to ask, wait.  also if you make a request, you can let them look for a pic, but may probably take longer time and you may not like it.
change ava and sig


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 3, 2011)

Personally I would just use 'Pain Naruto' in Google Images then use either GIMP or PaintShopPro to crop/resize or whatever


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Pain 2k12 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What creativity doesn't come from this?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 3, 2011)

ha well i found a perfect avatar thanks to all of yall inputs


----------



## Satangel (Jun 3, 2011)

Got mine from the BEAST known as ELPRESADOR:

[youtube]VbH7aRWu2WM[/youtube]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

I would actually look on http://www.zerochan.net

They have a lot of good images there, and little-to-no hentai images.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 4, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> My avatar, which is universally acknowledged as the best on the temp, came from this.
> 
> [youtube]aSAKKx4clE8[/youtube]


I could have sworn that your ava came from a B-horror flick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



O..M..G that overacting is priceless!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 4, 2011)

Mine's from...

well, it's kinda obvious.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Mine's from...
> 
> well, it's kinda obvious.


Yea ur right very creative doe woulda never thought of the temp's avatar


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Pain 2k12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don see no creativity in anime sex ?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you won't have known that it was from a yaoi hentai, if I didn't tell you


----------



## Nujui (Jun 4, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Deviantart, maybe?


That's where I go.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it! Next avatar and sig is gonna be yaoi based


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2011)

I want a Yuri avatar+ sig now.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the difference is ?


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 4, 2011)

my avatar and sig were made by me. i used photoshop. found this great site with tutorials on how to do sigs with photoshop, and applied the same idea for avatars: http://www.sigtutorials.com/


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> the difference is ?


It's creative. I don't know, I thought I had something going there and then I lost it >.<
Move along, just ignore the crazy catboy or Lucario...whatever I happen to be


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

It's creative cos you manage to get rid of all the sexual actions from the picture?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> It's creative cos you manage to get rid of all the sexual actions from the picture?


Yeah that works


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

aren't all art is creative?


----------



## emigre (Jun 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> aren't all art is creative?



No. Google Tracy Emin.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh it removes the sexual content an i doubt all art is creative if it doesn't have any appeal


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see. i withdraw my previous statement.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 4, 2011)

I took the design of the official Shenmue homepage and photoshoped it to an avatar and signature. 

Maybe not very creative but the consistency in design with the one from the series was pretty important to me


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I took the design of the official Shenmue homepage and photoshoped it to an avatar and signature.
> 
> Maybe not very creative but the consistency in design with the one from the series was pretty important to me


seem like everyone photoshopping


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get yours then?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did a lot of searching for the forum pic but the sig was giving to me by AlanJohn


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

do you like my tsuna ava?


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> do you like my tsuna ava?


can't see it...


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








i'm still thinking who to put as my new ava...


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me either


----------



## Paarish (Jun 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There we go!


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I Like


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

it took me hours to make the gloves black and add kamina's glasses. 
i'm not good in image editing so it was a hard work. 

temporarily, i'll use ika musume as an ava, and the sig IZ made.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

Check this image out http://wargamer3112.beepworld.de/files/fin...wallpaper-3.jpg (AWESOME !! RIGHT )


----------



## Narayan (Jun 4, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Check this image out http://wargamer3112.beepworld.de/files/fin...wallpaper-3.jpg (AWESOME !! RIGHT )


yeah, edit it now, or ask someone to use that.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to use it in my sig but its not showing up is the first sig picture to big or sumthing ?


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 4, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Master Mo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think it is quite hard to find a picture that would untouched be good as an avatar... Most of the pics need a little tweaking, even if it`s just a frame or something


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 4, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well can u tweak this one for me  http://wargamer3112.beepworld.de/files/fin...wallpaper-3.jpg  (Im not good with editing an stuff)


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 5, 2011)

made this sig for you holified, dont know if you like it
if yoiu are going to use it, save it on your computer and upload it somewhere


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 5, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> made this sig for you holified, dont know if you like it
> if yoiu are going to use it, save it on your computer and upload it somewhere


Thx mann i love it ur the best !!


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 5, 2011)

youre welcome


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 5, 2011)

Tell me if its better than my current avatar and should i change iit http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_3sU0MnRawMI/TRRS...Bhollow%2B8.jpg


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 5, 2011)

Holified 2x said:
			
		

> Tell me if its better than my current avatar and should i change iit http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_3sU0MnRawMI/TRRS...Bhollow%2B8.jpg


In my opinion your current one looks better.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

you want?


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 5, 2011)

iluvfupaburgers said:
			
		

> my avatar and sig were made by me. i used photoshop. found this great site with tutorials on how to do sigs with photoshop, and applied the same idea for avatars: http://www.sigtutorials.com/


Wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This will help me improve better with my ava and sig making skills, also, the others as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, I made my ava and sig by myself. I used Photoshop for it.


----------



## Evo.lve (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> aren't all art is creative?
> 
> i rest my case
> 
> QUOTE(Holified 2x @ Jun 5 2011, 08:23 AM) Check this image out http://wargamer3112.beepworld.de/files/fin...wallpaper-3.jpg (AWESOME !! RIGHT )


Yes, but it doesn't work as a sig (from my point of view anyway).


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 5, 2011)

I get my pictures from pixiv, planetrenders, zerochan, danbooru, konachan, etc...

I don't use Deviant Art - don't like it for some reason.



			
				Holified 2x said:
			
		

> *snip*
> I want to use it in my sig but its not showing up *is the first sig picture to big or sumthing* ?
> quote from the rules:
> QUOTEYou may go under and but *NOT over the 500x150 pixel* guideline. *No exceptions*.
> ...


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 5, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> iluvfupaburgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a pretty good tutorial site. i didnt know anything in photoshop, and with these tutorials (which i found out like 2 days ago) really helped, its a really good site!


----------



## wasim (Jun 5, 2011)

i just  downloaded my avatar from Google ( search )
and my sig , i took a picture ( from Google search ) and edited it with photoshop


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 5, 2011)

Deviantart is where I look most of the time for great avatars. But Google images is enough, too.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 5, 2011)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> Holified 2x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u sure


----------



## Narayan (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> you want?


you don't like this?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha no i do but i came across a good site with great pictures an editing tools check it out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2011)

'Tempers, please remember that while everybody wants a creative avatar and signature, 
they need to be a combined file size no greater than 80kb.
Thank you.


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone want this naruto pic feel free to use it


----------

